# Some sigs I have made on other websites.



## Ydftball61 (May 15, 2007)




----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

The first and last one are amazing..2nd and 3rd are pretty cool..


----------



## Ydftball61 (May 15, 2007)

thanks, for the reply. Here are some more of mine.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice anderson silva one!

Wanna make me one 

What application you useing to make them?


----------



## AustinStarr (May 20, 2007)

Your better then Trey B imo


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I think they're ugly but you definitely have some skills.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

AustinStarr said:


> Your better then Trey B imo


Wow Trey really doesnt put up with people talking crap about his sig making. Look at him hes permanantly banned!:happy02: 

Just kidding of course, AustinStarr was banned for other reasons


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

damn that Lyoto Machinda is bad ass


----------



## Mr. Mayhem (May 6, 2007)

They look pretty solid, the second one is by far my favorite of them all


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I am not trying to be a **** or anything, but I am having a hard time believing that you made all of these. There is a big difference in skill from the Aoki to the Pedro. W/e, I like some of the texts you used and the Aoki one is sweet.

Do you use PSDS? If so can you hook up a link?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

To me it looks as though he has made them all as they all look the same.. Looks like he cut the pictures too.


----------



## Ydftball61 (May 15, 2007)

Um I definently made them all. I take offense to you not believing I made them. I mean come on they all even have the same basic format. I can take requests if you want.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

asskicker said:


> Wow Trey really doesnt put up with people talking crap about his sig making. Look at him hes permanantly banned!:happy02:
> 
> Just kidding of course, AustinStarr was banned for other reasons


*I dont think Trey would ban him for that, he must of done something else.*


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *I dont think Trey would ban him for that, he must of done something else.*


I know. Look at the second part of my post.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

nice sigs
and i like the renders they fit really good

but the sigs r way too big and text is not that good

but overall goo d job


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Evil Ash said:


> To me it looks as though he has made them all as they all look the same.. Looks like he cut the pictures too.



Yea, they even have the same glow on the fighters.


----------

